# Troy Michigan



## Luther (Oct 31, 2007)

Looking to hire an experienced snow fighter for one of our salt trucks with a plow. The truck is an HD-3500 with a tailgate salter and 8' straight plow.

Must be experienced in salting and plowing. Great opportunity for the right person. CDL would be a plus but not required. 

This will be for the Troy and surrounding area.

Please PM your information to me. 

Thanks much, Jim


----------

